# Allroad on the beach?



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

I've seen some pictures and videos of allroads in the sand, but I'm wondering if anyone drives theirs on the beach.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

i have in the past... sorry no pics tho. handles fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

